# Wie sollte man Spiele Bewerten?



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. April 2013)

Ein Spieletest wird häufig die Meinung des Tester angegeben. und ist somit rein subjektive.
ich bin der Meinung das Spieletest egal ob Konsole, PC oder sonst-was, nur die technische Qualität des Spiels bewertet werden sollte.
Eine liste mit meinen Vorstellungen Wie man wertet

[wrapimg=left]url[/wrapimg]
*Musik während des Schreiben*:bsp
*Name*: Name des Spiels
*Publisher*: Der verein der das Spiel finanziert hat und es als retail verkauft
*Entwicklerstudio gibt es (nicht mehr)*: Das studio das das Spiel erstellt hat.
*Plattform (port) braucht Patch*: Ob noch  Fehler gibt
*Erscheinungsjahr*: Wann erschienen ist
*Genre*: Spiel Sparte einsortierung
*Gameplay*: Wie man Spielt
*SinglePlayer*: Einzelspieler
*MultiPlayer*: mehrspieler
*Bugs*: Schwere buigs und lösungen
*System min für 16-10 ,1680-1050*:
Was man braucht Grob aus liste welche PC aus den Jahren
*Offizielle angaben Mindestanforderungen*:
-
*Hor+ auf,  FOV *: Bilddiagonale und ob das Spiel 16-9 Fokus hat
*Engine des Spiels*: Welcher Spiel progrmmierung wurde genutz
*(Zukünftige) Kompatibilität Probleme*: Probleme die es nicht gibt
*Worum geht es*:
Das thema des Spiels

*Ersteindruck und Spielgefühl oder einfach Atmosphäre*: Gesamteindruck wie das Spiel präsentiert wird
*Gegner KI*: -
*Kameraden KI*: falls vorhanden 
*Leveldesign*: Wie logisch nach Spielregeln die levels sind
*Sound*: Wie die Soundqualität im allgemeinen ist. Wie wurde vertont
*Texturen und Gesamteindruck des Bilds*: Ob Texturen Auflösung nativ sind jeweilig zu Auflösung. Textur Details
*Bildverbesserungen möglich*: ob man das Bild nachträglich verbessern kann, aa Modi und downsampling usw
*Händisches eingreifen erforderlich (Einstellungen um Performance zu verbessern per cfg oder mit anderen Mitteln)*:Tipp und Tricks
*Performance Probleme*: Warnungen falls etwas nicht optimal funktioniert
*Zensiert ?*: Deutschland halt
*Uncut Patch existiert*: Das entfernen der schnitte
*Falls englisches original Deutschpatch gibt es*: Selten nötig falls verfügbar
*Schwerwiegende Fehler*: bugs die extrem auffallen und den Spielflusss stören (abstürze usw)
*Demo vorhanden*:

Mein übliches System zur Wertung

*Grafik (Leveldesign) *=  1=einfallslos bis 10 = grandios das thema des Spiels getreoffen und Logisch aufgebaute Level sowie Viele aktionmöglichkeiten
*Sound* =  Spieltonqualität
*Atmosphäre *=  wie wirkt es insgesamt
*Grafik Technische Sicht*() = nach aktuellen Spielerscheinungsjahr Was technisch sich einordnet
*Gameplay* =  Ob das Spielprinzip funktioniert und ob es neues ins genre bringt.Sowie ob es Fehler gibt
*Frustfaktor* = persönliche Meinung zum gameplay. ob es mich nervt
Fließt nicht in die Wertung weil Patch Änderungen und zu Subjektive
*Multiplayer* = nur Technik, das alles funktioniert
Werte nur die Technik dahinter. Fliest nicht in die Wertung

*Ergebnis* Ergebniss max 50pkt in % skaliert (mal 2)
*Preis* amazon steam mcgame usw
*Sicherungskopie möglich* Nur für CD Einlege faule
*Freeware* Ob es umsonst freigeben ist open source oder gnu



[zeile][zelle]OS[/zelle][zelle]Win 95[/zelle][zelle]Win98se[/zelle][zelle]Win 2000[/zelle][zelle]Win XP[/zelle][zelle]Win Vista[/zelle][zelle]Win 7[/zelle][zelle]Win 8[/zelle][/zeile]
[zeile][zelle]Yes/No[/zelle][zelle]yn-yn[/zelle][zelle]-[/zelle][zelle]-[/zelle][zelle]-[/zelle][zelle]32-64[/zelle][zelle]32-64[/zelle][zelle]32-64[/zelle][/zeile] meine Forum Tabelle Funktion
Ob es auf aktuellen Betriebssystemen läuft

Wert Erklärung
Wert Skala
00-30% absoluter Schrott (Schulnote 5 und 6)
31-50% nee Schande (Schulnote 4)
51-70% reicht aus (Schulnote 3)
71-85% gut (Schulnote 2)
86-100% Grandios wegweisend für die Zeit (Schulnote 1)
100% sind unmöglich.

Eure Vorschläge?


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. April 2013)

Eine gute idee, denn das Gameplay an sich ist immer Subjektiv. Manche spiele mit schlechter Bewertung werden von anderen sehr oft und gerne gezockt, weil es eben mehr ihrem Geschmack entspricht

Persönliche Beispiele an Spielen, die ich gern und Viel zocke, aber schlecht bewertet wurden, wären bei mir etwa:

*Supreme Ruler 2020* Metacritic Score von 65
*Bad Day LA* Metacritic Score von ganzen 28
*Grotesque Tactics*: Der erste Teil kommt auf 65, der Nachfolger auf gerade mal 48 bei Metacritic
*Hearts of Iron III: Semper Fi* kommt auch auf 65
Might & Magic VI bis VIII, welche seinerzeit eher schlecht bewertet wurden (vor allem der letztgenannte), spiel ich weitaus lieber als moderne Rollenspiele

Bei vielen "Must Have" Titel dagegen kommt bei mir keine Lust auf. z.b. Gothic habe ich nach knapp 20 minuten weggelegt, weil es einfach nicht meiner Vorstellung eines Rollenspieles entspricht, gleiches gilt für TES. GTA hat bei mir den Sprung in die dritte Dimension nicht überlebt, genauso wie Mario.

Dagegen ist der meist am schlechtesten bewerte The Legend of Zelda, nämlich Teil 2 (The Adenture of Link auf dem NES), mein liebster Teil der Serie. Dieser war auch der Anstoss, mir immer erst eine eigene Meinung zum Spiel zu bilden, bevor ich mich Blindlinks auf die Wertungen verlasse


----------

